# Not a bowkill, but beggars cannot be choosers.



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Rattled this guy in this morning. Had another coming in aswell, first one in got it. He ran in on me and got it at 20 yards. Have the sneaking suspicion the big guy I wanted was the other one I could hear coming. Oh well! Maybe my daughter can get a chance at him in the morning. Hope so, he's a way bigger deer! Don't mind taking second place to my daughter. She was tired and did not want to come out with me this morning.
Shortest hunt I was on, rattled 1 series and estrous bleats and buck grunts and he really came in fast!


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Congradulation on the big buck.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Thanks! Hoping my daughter gets the crack at the bigger one tomorrow. We had him at 60yards in the same bush, but couldn't get a clean shot at him. She couldn't I should say. I'd rather he sneak away and live for another day than have my daughter take a poor shot. He is ALOT bigger than the one I got this morning.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats on a nice buck, nothing wrong with that deer.
Matt


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

nicely done hope your Daughter can get the big one


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Here is what my daughter ended up with. Standing in exactly my tracks where I shot mine. 1 shot and cut all the major arteries and veins right off the top of the heart. 70 yards and he fell alittle over 10 feet from my dragmarks from yesterday. Roughly scored him at 158 4/8. mine was 149 7/8. Proud dad now!


----------



## Trailhuntin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice'un right there. They dont usually grow that big down here in the south. Congrats.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics of her deer and mine as comparison. Beat twice by a rookie, that guy must be one heck of a guide and pretty good with them horns! lol


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats nicely done


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Thanks, thought it was a good plan to see if we could get another out of the same spot. Lucky there is zero pressure other than us in the mornings and only on weekends. Glad I could rattle him in and glad the daughter made the perfect shot. Her one shot kill record is now at 2, pretty good for a 14 year old.


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

congrats to you guys!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats to the both of You.What a Team!Nice bucks!Thanks for sharing Pics.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I appreciate the compliments on the deer! I do think we make a good team, maybe next year she can rattle and I can shoot! lol Nothing like hunting with one's daughter, was impressed lastyear with her shot. The shot she made this year was a really tough shot and not sure where she gets her composure from at such a young age. She laughed at her old man this year, I was so excited for her when I saw him go down that I had tears in my eyes. She saw them and my smile. I look forward to next season and our time together.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice looking mature bucks, but next time wait until the deer is in the truck before you light up, dragging a deer in the cold after a smoke is not good for your heart, I work in a cardiac ICU and have seen bad things happen. Im Not anti smoke I shot a buck the other day and drove a couple of miles to bum a few smokes to celebrate, just concerned.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

carcus said:


> Nice looking mature bucks, but next time wait until the deer is in the truck before you light up, dragging a deer in the cold after a smoke is not good for your heart, I work in a cardiac ICU and have seen bad things happen. Im Not anti smoke I shot a buck the other day and drove a couple of miles to bum a few smokes to celebrate, just concerned.


No problem, should nut up and quit anyway. Not too far of a drag, maybe 70 yards, all downhill. How lucky is that? lol Once in a lifetime is my bet. Never mind people telling me that, I work outside all year and get accustomed to smoking when climbing to those nice comfy heights of 225 feet off the ground, usually 130 of that is in a manlift and the rest is all ladder. Some it's ladder right from the ground, in not bad shape for a smoker. Hope to be a quitter soon!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Oh and mature is right, mine had 2 front teeth left, would have liked to have seen him a few years back! Good thing for jerky and sausage. lol Kendra had hers aged at 4 years old by the brotherinlaw who was a guide for a few years.


----------



## PitBull Daddy (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey N D you will never quit smoking so long as you got those tasty Canadien cigs, let me send ya some of our new nasty AMERICAN fire safe cigarettes and you will put em down in no time! Let that nice young lady know I am also proud of her for being a ONE & DONE shooter.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

congrats on the kill


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

PitBull Daddy said:


> Hey N D you will never quit smoking so long as you got those tasty Canadien cigs, let me send ya some of our new nasty AMERICAN fire safe cigarettes and you will put em down in no time! Let that nice young lady know I am also proud of her for being a ONE & DONE shooter.


 Oh man, love them american smokes!!! I don't get them much anymore, not many places carry them out in the area I live. It's awesome to have a one and done shooter! Hope she can keep her record clean. I took two this year, didn't have to, but wanted him down before he hit the thick stuff.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> congrats on the kill


Thanks and will pass all messages to my daughter!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Last year was her first year of hunting with me and her own tag. She learnt alot about deer and had some chances at good deer but was not paying enough attention. She had a real nice 140ish frame with all kinds of stickers poking everywhere and when I was whispering, "Shoot him, shoot him!" I glanced at her and she was sitting there head down holding her rifle and in her own world. I did get her attention when I reached for the gun and she shot me a nasty look and I moved my eyes towards the deer's direction and she looked up and her eyes got huge and he bounded away. On the way back to the truck I asked if she learned anything today and she told me to always be ready. We laughed and got her deer the next day and it took no prompting from dad. lol She is and will always be my favorite hunting partner!


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

Congrats on a coulpe of great deer!!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

norsask darton said:


> Here are a couple of pics of her deer and mine as comparison. Beat twice by a rookie, that guy must be one heck of a guide and pretty good with them horns! lol


Great pics, fantastic kills!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Did I get any drool Bowbuster? Big one is still on the quarter where we got these 2. lol


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Really nice kills, congratulations to you and to your daughter. It is really amazing to see a family participating in such activities together.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

SMSabir said:


> Really nice kills, congratulations to you and to your daughter. It is really amazing to see a family participating in such activities together.


 I have so much fun with my daughter it's unbelievable! We always laugh and have fun together, good day or bad day. I never got a deer like that when I was 14 and cannot imagine how she feels. I sure know how I felt and I like the feeling and can't wait for next year.


----------

